
Russian nuclear scientists arrested for 'Bitcoin mining plot' - FearNotDaniel
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43003740
======
kossTKR
Interested in how much they potentially got out of this!

~~~
Tech-Noir
I don't know how accurate any of this is, or how supercomputers or Bitcoin
have changed in the past half decade, or how seriously such comparisons can or
should be taken, but:

    
    
        The suspects had tried to use one of Russia's
        most powerful supercomputers to mine Bitcoins
    

4-5 years ago:

    
    
        the entire bitcoin network is roughly 256 times
        faster than all the top 500 supercomputers around
        the globe combined.
    

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2013/11/28/global-b...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2013/11/28/global-
bitcoin-computing-power-now-256-times-faster-than-top-500-supercomputers-
combined/)

